# BRAKES



## H2H1 (Dec 26, 2007)

NEED HELP. I was under the MH tieing up the cover and notice that the front right wheel had brake fluid running down the tire. I am in no way a mechanic, but I know this is not right. The MH is a South Wind 2003 Fleetwood and as 14,00 miles on it now.I bought it used 2006. I just asking from those who work on MH think I need to doa complete break job on the MH? Last year after it sat up for the winter months and we was ready to go on our 1st trip in 07 the right rear wheel did the same thing. We went ahead on out trip and it never did it again and now this year it the front. Can anyone provide me the cause of this problem and recommendation for repairs .thanks


----------



## Bush70 (Dec 26, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

I assume it is disc brakes. Where is the fluid coming from? There is a flexable hose, that might be dried out but just a guess. You need to see where the fluid is coming from. If you can't tell have someone sit inside with there foot on the brake and see if it shows and also if the pedal slowly goes down. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

Sound to me that the caliper is leaking from around the piston .. I would if i were u pull the wheel and ck it ,, if the brake hoses have any signs of cracks ,, replace them ,, also u mentioned about a rear wheel doing the same thing ,, it may have been brake fluid or axle fluid ,, sometimes on rear wheels it can be mistaken for brake fluid untill u smell it ,, if it is either of the 2 (on the rear) then u may have fluid soaked shoes ,, but if it has disc in the back ,, u may be ok ,,, but i would defentially do some further looking into on this problem,,, cause brakes are somthing that u don't want to short cut on ,, u never know when u really need them ,,, they'll fail ,, but please post us back on ur findings.. 
I would also plan on doing a complete brake job fromt and rear and also replacing NOT one but both calipers and hoses (if that is the prob in front)
Also would do the same in rear if u find soaked shoes or cracked lines( wheel cylinders that is) ,, or if it's disck in the rear ,, and have leaking calipers ,, do the same as the front...
Sorry to be the messenger of bad news ,, but again brakes are nothing to short cut,,,


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

YES YOU ARE RIGHT, I am not taking any chances on the breaks. I going have them all looked at and have them replaced to include calipers and all and the brake lines. it's only money and it's better be safe than sorry. And this not the time to skip on repair cost. I just wished I was close to one of you who does this for liven I feel I could trust you better than  any old repair shop. but anyway thanks for you advice.
Hollis


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

If u can get the shop that u take the rv to to save and show u the brake problems ,, i do this with all my customer's ,, i have alot that really don't care as long as their prob is fixed ,, but i feel better if i can show them a failed part ,, wether they know what they are looking at or not,, just the whole point,,,
The way feel about it is ,, if i was in their shoes , i would want to see the part that failed ,, but that's just me ,,, speaking of which ,, even though i'm shut down for the holidays ,, i had to help this guy out ,, was on the way home from HD ,, after buying some screen for the house ,, anyway i seen a class c Mh on the side of the road ,, so i stopped and asked if he needed help ,, anway the alt had burnt up ,, so i had it towed to the house ,, since i did not have my service truck with me ,, and fixed it ,, he never even asked about the charge of just the alt ,, NO LABOR CHARGE ,, but did have to charge for the tow bill ,, i shook his hand and said Merry late Christmas ,, that made me feel good all day long ...
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 
Tex once told me a similar story on here about his business and i'm carrying that quote of his into mine ,,,, 
Thanks Tex  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

Bty the Hollis i forgot to tell u ,, u'r a smart man ,, most people would think of money rather than their safety or the safety of all of us ,,, big round of applause :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:   
When u own one of these big rigs ,, be prepared for some $$$$ ,, but then agian if u catch them before a big law suit hits u ,, it is small $$$$ 
And i'm not saying this just from the repair side of it ,, but from the all around picture of it..
JMO  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

Well I do think I could get it to your place if I was careful and drove slower than I normal do. I would drive it up there and let you take care of it. You know what, I just might do that in early spring, just send me an e-mail with your address and I might just show up late March or early April looking for some repairs. Also thanks again for your advice and opinion.
Hollis


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

That sounds like a Texas size compliment for Rod, Hollis, but when you think about it a little bit more you might consider the consequences of something happening on the way.

That reminds me of the time when I got all giddy 'bout gettin' 2 extra months out of my inspection sticker (aw come on, you guys do it too!)  

Well, when the officer asked me if I knew about it, I did not lie. I said, "Yes sir, and I'm heading for the inspection station right now."  I don't think he was a rookie policeman, because he responded with, "At 9pm, sir?" And he was real polite, too!


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

Hey Hollis, check out RVServiceReview website.  You may find a reliable repair facility in your area.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

Thanks DL I found a place about 30 miles from me in Columbus Ga. call Coach Craft. I read the reviews/reports on this company from  on RV service review site.  the rating was good to excellence and one poor. I am going to make an appointment for after the new year  and have my NH checked out

Sorry Rod, I was looking forward to the trip, but better be safe than sorry, I don't want to be a wreck and hurt someone else or my self  for something that could and should have avoided.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

Hey Hollis ,, no problem ,, i would have u safe then killed or someone else killed or hurt tyring to get to my place ,, but i do thank u for the thought ,,,
and yes DL was right again ,, i forgot all about the rvservice reviews sight ,,, sorry  :disapprove:  ...
I hope one of these days ,, i can have my business on there with all positive ,, that's what i'm working for ,, my auto repair shop that i had before this,, had only 1 complaint to the BBB in 15 yrs ,,, now i think that was good ,, hope to carry that on to this side of the business  :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

Now that's what makes this such a great site. RV'ers helping each other out. Just couldn't ask for a better bunch.  Way to go guys, and gal's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

Hey Butch ,, that what makes this palce better then the other rv sight ,, u know the place *&Y*(&(*& anway they have too many smart a__ there for my taste ,, but here everyone tries and even though we get silly about it we really do try to find an answer ,, u know       :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

It's so true. I was reading the topic and it just struck me how Hollis was willing to drive all the way to your place for repairs. Tex chimed in and warned of the dangers, and DL finding him a repair shop near by.   Tip my cap to all of you. And hope to run into Y'all one day..


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

Hope fully if u'r not busy this spring and close to Va Grand View is having an open house  ,, and i plan to be there ,, he is going to let us know the exact date when it get's closer ,, i told him it would be neat to have a meet and greet type of open house for all the rvusa people ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 27, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

David is going to try to be there, so I am crossing my fingers and saying a little prayer

msjackie


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

Ms Jackie let David know he is our prayer every night and I hope he get better and well enough to make the trip. I know I am planning on attending and I hope nothing happen to change that. I am looking forward in meeting as many RV'ers as I can. so take care of yourself and David and hope to see ya'll real soon.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

Hollis, Are you sure it's brake fluid? Saw the same thing on mine which is the f53 and found that it was not brake fluid. You guesse it, I can't remember what it was  . Maybe it will come to me later. Was nothing to worry about on ours. Don't have a dog do you  :laugh: :laugh: . They really like those big wheels :laugh: :laugh: especially after you just wash them :angry: Don't taste it . Is the bk fluid low?


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

HEY NASH NOT SURE, I was tieing up the cover and notice the oil like stuff on the wheel around the calipers and the pea brain keep in thought the worst. In my first post I mention it did it on the same side on the rear wheel when I took it out of storage, it haven't repeated on that wheel but now the front. As all of the gang has said bettter be safe than sorry. NO I don't have a dog just a cat and she not that big. Also the break fluid isn't low, so back at guessing. I will get it check out and repaired before we get back out on the road.thanks to you guys for all theinfo that I have gotten


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2007)

Re: BRAKES

Hollis, guess I will have to go back out and lay under the MH to refresh my memory :angry: . Guess I am very lucky to be old enough to forget or maybe I am still young and have just forgot.:laugh:  I do remember that mine looked like brake fluid but I traced it out and was nothing to worry about but that does not mean yours is the same.  Have it checked.


----------

